# Herp trip to Western NSW



## richoman_3 (Apr 9, 2013)

me and a chicken made our way to Mungo National Park last week.


Sitting in the car on the way got boring so we decided to open the windows and jump out in bendigo.
With perfect landing we stumbled across this disgusting creature.




Thick Tailed Gecko (Underwoodisaurus milii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


We stayed the first night in Hattah. As soon as dusk hit billions of beaded geckos started running around, after missing a few delma australis earlier in the day this lifted our spirits a bit.




Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Beaded Gecko (Lucasium damaeum) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Slowly we arrived at MUNGO, we enjoyed some of the scenery




Mungo National Park by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Mungo National Park by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Mungo National Park by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Than we got into some real herping,
as you can tell by this photo




Bynoes gecko (Heteronotia binoei) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


And things didnt change that night, we were on fire cleaning up 2 of australias best geckos that day




Tree Dtella (Gehyra variegata) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Tree Dtella (Gehyra variegata) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Tree Dtella (Gehyra variegata) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


The next day was much better!
The sun shone and dragons and skinks started to run around everywhere, much to mine and the chickens delight.
But catching them throughout the spinifex and thorny bushes was not fun!

Painted Dragons were common and cool!




Painted Dragon (Ctenophorus pictus) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Mallee Dragons stuck to the spinifex and were absolute pains to catch!




Mallee Dragon (Ctenophorus fordi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Mallee Dragon (Ctenophorus fordi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Disgusting ctenotus




Regius Skink (Ctenotus regius) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Barred Wedgesnout Ctenotus (Ctenotus schomburgkii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Barred Wedgesnout Ctenotus (Ctenotus schomburgkii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


This little central beardie was pretty cute i must admit....




Central Bearded Dragon (Pogona vitticeps) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Central Bearded Dragon (Pogona vitticeps) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Central Bearded Dragon (Pogona vitticeps) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Tree skinks poked their heads out of the cracks and slowly made their way out to bask.
Crept up on this one




Tree Skink (Egernia striolata) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Than all of sudden, i was chasing a painted dragon, when i felt i was not alone
Turning around revealed this beauty on a fence post




Sand Goanna (Varanus gouldii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

After some hard times, we became besties




Sand Goanna (Varanus gouldii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Sand Goanna (Varanus gouldii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Sand Goanna (Varanus gouldii) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Someone saw our love and got a bit jealous




Urodacus sp. by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


At night we made a long walk from our campground to spinifex, as soon as we stepped on the road we found a tiny excuse for a gecko, 2 hours later that is still all we had found -.-





Eastern Beaked Gecko (Rhynchoedura ormsbyi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Eastern Beaked Gecko (Rhynchoedura ormsbyi) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


We got up early to leave, but everyone knows its not worth driving 10 hours without seeing a cryptoblepharus, so we made that count!




Inland Snake Eyed Skink (Cryptoblepharus australis) by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Than we hit the road back home, with a few interruptions 




Mungo National Park by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Hope you enjoy,
and please dont point out that we didnt find any snakes!


----------



## animal805 (Apr 9, 2013)

Love the pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 9, 2013)

Where's the snakes Nick?


----------



## Bananapeel (Apr 9, 2013)

More importantly, where's the one of chicken in a tree?!
Stunning shots Nick.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 9, 2013)

damn beautiful shots 
that national park would be awesome to explore


----------



## Rob (Apr 9, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> After some hard times, we became besties



LOL. Awesome pics as usual !


----------



## Chicken (Apr 9, 2013)

That Goanna took some catching, YW

Great pics nick, i didnt get any good scenery pics.


----------



## jordanmulder (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice man! I like the the first tree dtella shot!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice shots, the first full body of the Lucasium is good, and the Tree Skink is pretty great to. Is that Lucasium headshot sharpened/oversharpened?


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone 

Stephen i just cropped that coz it looked funny  !


----------



## reptilezac (Apr 16, 2013)

Amazing Photos Nick and James !!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks zach 
pfffft james doesnt even own a camera


----------

